# Pakistani's in Hobart Tasmania?



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I have applied for Tasmania state nomination for Occupation "Software Engineer". My assessment result was positive with more than 5 years of evaluated experience. My ilets result is 8, 7.5, 7, 6.5 

Just wanted to know if there is a Pakistani community present in any of the major cities in Tasmania?

And how is the living standard over there?


----------



## kirihara (May 6, 2015)

Hello Haris I'm from Melbourne, there are not many Pakistanis in Hobart, maybe a small community. I'm surprised you got IT assessment for Hobart not many IT jobs there. Living standard not good compared to Melbourne or Sydney, Hobart is like Peshawar, underdeveloped and uneducated white racists there.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

kirihara said:


> Hello Haris I'm from Melbourne, there are not many Pakistanis in Hobart, maybe a small community. I'm surprised you got IT assessment for Hobart not many IT jobs there. Living standard not good compared to Melbourne or Sydney, Hobart is like Peshawar, underdeveloped and uneducated white racists there.


Thanks for your reply. I didn't get my assessment for Hobart it is for whole Australia. The only reason i am applying for Tasmania state nomination is i didn't get straight 7's in each of the ILETS module (got 6.5 in speaking) and hence wasn't eligible for Victorian State nomination. 

I was of the view that i have to survive first two mandatory years in Tasmania and after that move onto bigger and better cities preferably Melbourne. Hence that is the reason i am looking for information from anyone who is currently residing in Hobart that how is the survival there?


----------



## kirihara (May 6, 2015)

Well then take those 2 years in Hobart as punishment, then move as soon as possible to the Eastern states, although Tasmania is very beautiful, but you can't live on scenery river and trees only.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

LOL wow now is it that bad over there in Tasmania? yes exactly you are right you can't just survive on scenery river and trees etc, you need a tangible job to make your switch worth it. I haven't submitted EOI yet just waiting to see what result come out of Tasmanian state nomination.

If it is that bad i might go for ILETS again and apply for victorian state nomination...


----------



## kirihara (May 6, 2015)

You can try for Victoria but I have a feeling you won't get the IELTS score, or the Victorian state nomination it's very competitive, the govt is trying to settle immigrants in low population areas, Hobart is a proper city although very small, I would suggest to get to Australia first what ever opportunity you get, then think of other matters.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

Well that is the plan, i am not sure about the part about not getting the required ILETS score as i just missed out by .5 in speaking last time around.

I will wait for the result of Tasmanian nomination result if it comes back positive then its well and good but if not i will try for ILETS again and i might go for 189.

In either case my question is still there, if there are any Pakistanis living over there who can share their experience and advise regarding this switch? Survival is not the major problem for me but the first month acclimatisation is. 

Hoping for someone to shed some light on this matter.


----------



## Ahsan.Sethi (Jul 11, 2015)

*Hobart A beautiful State to Live!*

Aoa,

I am living in Hobart from last 3.5 years and have not come across any racism. Futher to your question, Pakistan Society has an excellent ties between them. We are almost 100 in number even more if we include families. 

Yes, i agree there is not much professional jobs but you can get other jobs to survive. It all depends on your goals, either to get settled first i.e. PR or Job. 

I would request you to join Tasmani University Pakistan Society (TUPS) on facebook or even find me Ahsan Sethi on facebook and i will definately help you out. 

Don't worry In sha allah we are here to help and support as much as we can.

Ahsan Sethi 
S.Member (TUPS).


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

*Just a little advice*

Hi Haris,

I know this is not relevant to your primary question, but you could sit the PTE exam instead of the IELTS. Apparently, some people on the forum here got a 9 on PTE even after not clearing IELTS in 2 3 rounds....


----------



## faisalishaque69 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Ahsan,

i am living in sydney and thinking to move in tasmania due to sky rocket increasing cost of living and high job competition.

Please advice what tasmania is like ? whether there are Pakistani families ? and if yes then which suburbs ?

I tried to find you on face book but there are couple of accounts with your name and i am not sure which one is yours

Jazakallah khair



Ahsan.Sethi said:


> Aoa,
> 
> I am living in Hobart from last 3.5 years and have not come across any racism. Futher to your question, Pakistan Society has an excellent ties between them. We are almost 100 in number even more if we include families.
> 
> ...


----------



## PHENOM (Oct 3, 2016)

Ahsan.Sethi said:


> Aoa,
> 
> I am living in Hobart from last 3.5 years and have not come across any racism. Futher to your question, Pakistan Society has an excellent ties between them. We are almost 100 in number even more if we include families.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali, 
My application for 489 has been submitted, I have 3+ years of work experience in UAE, will I get preference during job search. How much it would cost for the bed space or a room and were should I stay initially, since I don't want to spend money on hotel rooms. What about halal food is it available.

Please provide links for credible websites for job search and accommodation.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

PHENOM said:


> Hi Ali,
> My application for 489 has been submitted, I have 3+ years of work experience in UAE, will I get preference during job search. How much it would cost for the bed space or a room and were should I stay initially, since I don't want to spend money on hotel rooms. What about halal food is it available.
> 
> Please provide links for credible websites for job search and accommodation.


Hi, can you please guide me the process of Tasmania nomination related to Job offer please.

what kind of detail the ask related to job offer?
please guide


----------



## Fixa28 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi fixa *wd* *u* paki female living in uae. Need *ur* guidance m planning to move aust but *dnt* *knw* *hw* 

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ahsan.Sethi (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry could not replied you before. If you are still looking for Information please feel free to contact.


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear All,

I am also from Pakistan ,came to Hobart on 489 and trying to have a job as IT support analyst. If anyone can guide me ,it will be great.......


----------



## aghfar (Sep 16, 2017)

Ahsan.Sethi said:


> Aoa,
> 
> I am living in Hobart from last 3.5 years and have not come across any racism. Futher to your question, Pakistan Society has an excellent ties between them. We are almost 100 in number even more if we include families.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful information, I am a graduate mechanical engineer with around 20 years of experience and planning to move to Tasmania in next one year with my family. Our EOI of Tasmania state nomination has been accepted and we have submitted our visa application. I would definitely need to know further about living conditions, schools and job opportunity in Hobart or any where in Tasmania. My wife is an HR professional and we have two kids girl 9 years old and boy 7. Hope to hear further details soon.

Regards


----------



## aghfar (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the wonderful feed back Ahsan, I shall be looking for further information. We are planning to move to Tasmania in one year time. Our EOI for state nomination has been accepted, and we have applied visa application. I am a mechanical engineer with over 20 years of experience and my wife is an HR Professional. We have two kid daughter 9, and son 7 years old. We shall definitely need help regarding job opportunities, schools and living places. Hope to hear from you more.

Kind Regards
Ali Aghfar


----------



## muhammad ayaz (Nov 24, 2018)

Ahsan.Sethi said:


> Aoa,
> 
> I am living in Hobart from last 3.5 years and have not come across any racism. Futher to your question, Pakistan Society has an excellent ties between them. We are almost 100 in number even more if we include families.
> 
> ...


hi, this is me muhammad ayaz from peshawar. i am getting admission in UTAS in master in Nursing. i need to know how is the life there please. some collegues advised me to not go as it is like you will live in Jungle (sorry for that) but i just coppied their words. in addition, i need to know is this possible thta i will get Nursing Jobs.


----------

